# Failing Broadband Filters.



## mosaix (Nov 1, 2018)

For the last eight months or so, every now and then, my router starts to reboot several times an hour.

The first time this happened my ISP recommended replacing the broadband filter and this fixed the problem. About two months later it happened again and replacing the (new) filter fixed the issue again.

I've done this four times now, most recently yesterday. I've used three different makes of filter so quality probably isn't the issue.

Anybody else experienced this?

Anybody any ideas?


----------



## nixie (Nov 1, 2018)

Maybe have a word with your ISP and ask them to change the faceplate on your phone socket to a double, the filter is already built in. I know this can be expensive but it saves having to keep buying filters. You could also get a local engineer to do the job but remember your ISP won't mantain it.

How long have you had the router? You may be ready for a new one.


----------



## mosaix (Nov 1, 2018)

nixie said:


> Maybe have a word with your ISP and ask them to change the faceplate on your phone socket to a double, the filter is already built in. I know this can be expensive but it saves having to keep buying filters. You could also get a local engineer to do the job but remember your ISP won't mantain it.
> 
> How long have you had the router? You may be ready for a new one.



Thanks for the reply, Nixie.

I should have said that after the first incident of the rebooting my ISP supplied a new router and BT ran a new line into the house, replacing the faceplate - albeit with an identical one. But replacing it with a built-in filter is an idea I should consider.


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 1, 2018)

mosaix said:


> For the last eight months or so, every now and then, my router starts to reboot several times an hour.
> 
> The first time this happened my ISP recommended replacing the broadband filter and this fixed the problem. About two months later it happened again and replacing the (new) filter fixed the issue again.
> 
> ...


Yes. I have a similar experience and strangely enough, I'm also with BT.

I changed the filter but didn't help. I changed the modem but it didn't help. I should add at this point that I am not using Wifi (I'm still hardwired...yes stoneage I know but I'm set in my ways). Anyhow, I seem to have traced the problem to a cable. I've changed the cable and (for the last two weeks) so far all good.

What I'm suggesting is rather than the filter, it may be the connection between either filter and modem or filter and incoming connection. It may be that by replacing the filter, you're disturbing the intermittent fault, causing it to function again (for  while). I did all this myself without BT and it's probably not the problem you're having (but perhaps worth exploring).


However, it took me a while to figure this out because (and here comes the bit that might interest you) a few years ago I had a similar problem and (eventually) it was traced by an engineer to a faulty lightning protection module in the exchange.


Intermittent fauilts are difficult to trace but what you could do is wait for it to go again and phone BT and ask them to test the line. They should then see it as faulty if it is at the exchange. Another idea I have is that you are getting a spike that is blowing the filter. I think a filter is  just a capacitor so you could probably get an old one tested with a multimeter to see if it is blown. 

Edit: Is the filter very near a radiator?  Capacitors can dry out and fail. Could be caused by exposure to heat....just another thought....


----------



## mosaix (Nov 1, 2018)

Thanks for helpful response, Foxbat.

I swap between cable and wifi depending on where I am in the house and it makes no difference.

I'll try putting back one of the old filters and see if the problem returns. If not, you may be right and I'm disturbing an intermittent fault.

The radiator idea is excellent.   My filter is about a foot above a radiator and about a foot to the right. Perhaps I'll try some kind of insulation.


----------



## L D Warne (Nov 1, 2018)

I've had an almost similar experience to you and after countless phonecalls with the ISP telling me my wiring was faulty (Which it wasn't), it ended up needing a DLM Profile reset by the BT engineer.  It is done remootely and fixed my issue right away.

*What is DLM?*
DLM stands for Dynamic Line Management. It’s an automated system used to ensure that the user receives a good, high quality, usable connection. Whilst it’s important that you get the best possible speeds, it’s just as important to ensure that it remains stable and error free, as much as possible. Depending on the technology that DLM is being used on (ADSL/FTTC) will depend on how quickly DLM reacts to the changes of line conditions. DLM ultimately works to ensure that you’re receiving the best possible experience from your connection.


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 1, 2018)

That's a very good point about DLM and it reminds me that the way I realised it was a cable fault is because my modem indicates both ADSL and internet (you can't get internet to light up  without ADSL working). It was my ADSL that was resetting all the time.


----------



## Edward M. Grant (Nov 1, 2018)

When this happened to us, the ISP replaced the router PSU and it worked perfectly for years after that until we got fibre installed. So that's another possibility.


----------



## Danny McG (Apr 17, 2019)

Having no internet is (just) survivable








						Miracle Teenager Survives On His Own For Almost 6 Hours With No Wi-Fi
					

IN what has been hailed as 'a miracle', one Waterford teenager has reportedly survived in his home with no connection to the internet for almost 6 whole hours.  Answering to the name 'David Gowan', the 16-year-old …




					waterfordwhispersnews.com


----------

